# Firewall wheel well gloss opinions



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

After doing allot of research and looking at allot of pics I went with Eastwood under hood black they stated it is factory correct 10-20% gloss I think it looks ok however I remember the gloss being more of a satin color any suggestions painted the firewall last night seems flat to me.Take a loook see what you think thanks.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*dullerennapolitician*

I have a section of my firewall that is still the original, and your shade of black looks about right, though perhaps does seem a tad dull. If the wheel wells are going to be that dull though, I think it might not be as pleasing to the eye. I redid my '66 wheel wells ( heater box and core support tray) in a gloss , and it really gives it the WOW factor when you pop the hood open. (Although, I don't believe it was quite that shiny, originally). If you're trying to be completely original however, you'd best consult the professionals. Anyone?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

66, the original firewall on my '67 looks like yours. Almost flat, maybe 10-20% gloss. The original paint on my wheel wells is a tad shinier, maybe a full 20% gloss. So, your firewall looks correct to me. If you want more gloss, up to you.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Too much gloss doesn't look right to me on the firewall.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree too much gloss is...too much....The firewall and fender wells on my car are Rallye Black (a semi gloss) It looks nice...too gloss looks "cheesey" and too flat looks "cheap" and is harder to keep clean and "shine free"...IMHO, Eric


----------

